# Sharkoon M25 Silent PCGH-Edition: Schlichtes Gehäuse für Silent-Freaks [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. November 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sharkoon M25 Silent PCGH-Edition: Schlichtes Gehäuse für Silent-Freaks [Anzeige]*

						Wer einen besonders leisen Rechner haben und nicht übermäßig viel Geld für das Gehäuse ausgeben möchte, sollte sich unser neues PCGH-Gehäuse näher anschauen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sharkoon M25 Silent PCGH-Edition: Schlichtes Gehäuse für Silent-Freaks [Anzeige]*


----------



## Kusanar (30. November 2017)

*AW: Sharkoon M25 Silent PCGH-Edition: Schlichtes Gehäuse für Silent-Freaks [Anzeige]*

Also, ob ich mir Sharkoon-Lüfter antun will? Ich weiß ja nicht... Die Grundidee ist trotzdem gut, steh auf schlichten Look bei Gehäusen.

Gibt's den Metall-Sticker eigentlich auch separat zu kaufen?


----------



## bofri (30. November 2017)

*AW: Sharkoon M25 Silent PCGH-Edition: Schlichtes Gehäuse für Silent-Freaks [Anzeige]*

Die PCGH Gehäuse sind immer super Verbesserungen, denn i.d.R. sind die ganzen Lüfterplätze, besonders die an einer Seitenwand total überflüssig, zumindest wenn man es eher leiser haben möchte.
Ich hatte schon das Coolermaster CM690 und das Fractal Design Define R4 jeweils in der PCGH Edition und die Gehäuse waren einfach klasse. Sehr gute Gehäuse perfektioniert.
Das Sharkoon M25 macht auch einen sehr guten Eindruck, auch wenn es mehr die unterste Preisklasse für Gehäuse bedient. Ich finde auch gut, dass PCGH nicht ein Case ohne 5,25" Schacht gewählt hat, was ja leider und unverständlicherweise momentan total hip ist .


----------



## H1o84 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Sharkoon M25 Silent PCGH-Edition: Schlichtes Gehäuse für Silent-Freaks [Anzeige]*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Gibt's den Metall-Sticker eigentlich auch separat zu kaufen?



Wäre das nicht was als Heftbeilage, oder als kleines zusätzliches Goody für nen Aboabschluss...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sharkoon M25 Silent PCGH-Edition: Schlichtes Gehäuse für Silent-Freaks [Anzeige]*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Also, ob ich mir Sharkoon-Lüfter antun will? Ich weiß ja nicht... Die Grundidee ist trotzdem gut, steh auf schlichten Look bei Gehäusen.
> 
> Gibt's den Metall-Sticker eigentlich auch separat zu kaufen?


Leider nein, da wären dann wohl auch die Versandkosten teurer als das Metall-Logo. 



bofri schrieb:


> Die PCGH Gehäuse sind immer super Verbesserungen, denn i.d.R. sind die ganzen Lüfterplätze, besonders die an einer Seitenwand total überflüssig, zumindest wenn man es eher leiser haben möchte.
> Ich hatte schon das Coolermaster CM690 und das Fractal Design Define R4 jeweils in der PCGH Edition und die Gehäuse waren einfach klasse. Sehr gute Gehäuse perfektioniert.
> Das Sharkoon M25 macht auch einen sehr guten Eindruck, auch wenn es mehr die unterste Preisklasse für Gehäuse bedient. Ich finde auch gut, dass PCGH nicht ein Case ohne 5,25" Schacht gewählt hat, was ja leider und unverständlicherweise momentan total hip ist .



Da gebe ich dir absolut Recht, ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, dass man Gehäuse ohne 5,25-Zoll-Schacht verkauft, aber es muss ja Kunden geben, die solche Gehäuse kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sharkoon M25 Silent PCGH-Edition: Schlichtes Gehäuse für Silent-Freaks [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir absolut Recht, ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, dass man Gehäuse ohne 5,25-Zoll-Schacht verkauft, aber es muss ja Kunden geben, die solche Gehäuse kaufen.



Selbst wenn das Case einen solchen Schacht bietet, ist er nicht nutzbar, wenn man sich die Front mit Lüftern und Radiatoren zuballert.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sharkoon M25 Silent PCGH-Edition: Schlichtes Gehäuse für Silent-Freaks [Anzeige]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Selbst wenn das Case einen solchen Schacht bietet, ist er nicht nutzbar, wenn man sich die Front mit Lüftern und Radiatoren zuballert.



Zwei 140-mm-Lüfter in der Front reichen doch völlig aus, da brauche ich nicht mehr.


----------



## SirChris (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Sharkoon M25 Silent PCGH-Edition: Schlichtes Gehäuse für Silent-Freaks [Anzeige]*

Vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber die roten Ringe/Unterlegscheiben auf dem ersten Bild, dienen die als Isolation für irgendwas oder als Schwingungsdämpfer?


----------



## Rarek (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Sharkoon M25 Silent PCGH-Edition: Schlichtes Gehäuse für Silent-Freaks [Anzeige]*



SirChris schrieb:


> Vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber die roten Ringe/Unterlegscheiben auf dem ersten Bild, dienen die als Isolation für irgendwas oder als Schwingungsdämpfer?



diese dienen dazu, dass die Mainboardschrauben nicht die Platine zerkratzen, wenn man sie festschraubt und als Isolation, damit die geerdete Schraube nicht die Platine mit erden kann
- diese Ringe liegen übrigens bei jedem Gehäuse bei (oder sollten es zumindest) und sind nicht nur hier speziell dabei


----------



## bastian123f (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Sharkoon M25 Silent PCGH-Edition: Schlichtes Gehäuse für Silent-Freaks [Anzeige]*

Das Gehäuse schaut sehr gut aus. Suche aber eines mit Minimum 8 3,5 Zoll Plätzen für wenig Geld und das kann es nicht bieten.


----------



## Rarek (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Sharkoon M25 Silent PCGH-Edition: Schlichtes Gehäuse für Silent-Freaks [Anzeige]*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse schaut sehr gut aus. Suche aber eines mit Minimum 8 3,5 Zoll Plätzen für wenig Geld und das kann es nicht bieten.



eventuell wäre eine Nas ja mal etwas für dich...
denn alles über 4 Platten ist für mich persöhnlich kein PC mehr und sollte ins Netzwerk ausgelagert werden


----------



## bastian123f (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Sharkoon M25 Silent PCGH-Edition: Schlichtes Gehäuse für Silent-Freaks [Anzeige]*



Rarek schrieb:


> eventuell wäre eine Nas ja mal etwas für dich...
> denn alles über 4 Platten ist für mich persöhnlich kein PC mehr und sollte ins Netzwerk ausgelagert werden


Jup. Und ich suche ein Gehäuse, in das ich mein NAS bauen kann. Fertiggeräte sind zu teuer. Ein echt gutes von Synology mit so vielen Einschüben ist mir zu teuer. 
Ich habe ein Netzteil, RAM und die Platten. Dann kauf ich mir ein Gehäuse (50€ max), Mini ITX für (90€), RAID-Controller auf Ebay für 30. 
Bzw. bekomme bald den PC meiner Schwester. dann brauche ich nur noch Gehäuse und Raidcontroller+Netzwerkkarte. Also insgesamt für unter 100, wen ich auf ebay fündig werde. Da ich es nie 24/7 laufen lasse, ist mir der Stromverbrauch egal.

Edit: billigstes 8 Bay Gerät bei Mindfactory: Buffalo TeraStation 4800D ohne Festplatten - ohne Festplatte | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

So viel würde ich niemals ausgeben.


----------



## Rarek (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Sharkoon M25 Silent PCGH-Edition: Schlichtes Gehäuse für Silent-Freaks [Anzeige]*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Jup. Und ich suche ein Gehäuse, in das ich mein NAS bauen kann. Fertiggeräte sind zu teuer. Ein echt gutes von Synology mit so vielen Einschüben ist mir zu teuer.
> Ich habe ein Netzteil, RAM und die Platten. Dann kauf ich mir ein Gehäuse (50€ max), Mini ITX für (90€), RAID-Controller auf Ebay für 30.
> Bzw. bekomme bald den PC meiner Schwester. dann brauche ich nur noch Gehäuse und Raidcontroller+Netzwerkkarte. Also insgesamt für unter 100, wen ich auf ebay fündig werde. Da ich es nie 24/7 laufen lasse, ist mir der Stromverbrauch egal.
> 
> ...



achso, ich dachte du willst 8 Platten in nen PC bauen 

aber gut.. mit dem problem hatte ich bis vor ein paar monaten auch noch zu kämpfen bis ich etwas passendes bei meiner ausbildung verstauben fand und denen die die entsorgung erspart habe


----------



## bastian123f (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Sharkoon M25 Silent PCGH-Edition: Schlichtes Gehäuse für Silent-Freaks [Anzeige]*



Rarek schrieb:


> achso, ich dachte du willst 8 Platten in nen PC bauen
> 
> aber gut.. mit dem problem hatte ich bis vor ein paar monaten auch noch zu kämpfen bis ich etwas passendes bei meiner ausbildung verstauben fand und denen die die entsorgung erspart habe



Verrückt genug wäre ich aber mit den 8 Platten im PC


----------



## Zundnadel (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Sharkoon M25 Silent PCGH-Edition: Schlichtes Gehäuse für Silent-Freaks [Anzeige]*

Kein schlechtes Teil habes es in weiss mit Acryl gedenke mir noch ein 2 tes in schwarz ( für mein 775 equad ,8 gb windows 7  bundle)zuzulegen auf die Lüfter sollte man nicht allzuviel geben,die Festplattenkäfige non plus ,aber das Gehäuse ist solide,durchdacht wertig und für nachträgliche Schraubereien ideal zugänglich,wer noch mal , ca .25 euro investiert  kann sich sehr viel individell gestalten 40 cm GPU spielraum und ansicht inclusive.


----------



## Summerboy85 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Sharkoon M25 Silent PCGH-Edition: Schlichtes Gehäuse für Silent-Freaks [Anzeige]*

Interessantes Gehäuse - hat es jemand und kann einen Vergleich zum Pure Base 600 machen? Insbesondere bei der Lautstärke, aber auch bei der Qualität der HDD-Entkopplung sowie dem Platz fürs KM hinterm Mainboard-Tray.

Optisch gefällt mir das Sharkoon M25 aufgrund seiner kantigen Art besser - wenn die verbauten Lüfter aber so schlecht wären, dass ich sie direkt gegen Pure Wings 2 tauschen müsste, würde ich lieber 10 EUR mehr investieren und direkt das Pure Base 600 nehmen.


----------



## Rarek (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Sharkoon M25 Silent PCGH-Edition: Schlichtes Gehäuse für Silent-Freaks [Anzeige]*



Summerboy85 schrieb:


> Interessantes Gehäuse - hat es jemand und kann einen Vergleich zum Pure Base 600 machen? Insbesondere bei der Lautstärke, aber auch bei der Qualität der HDD-Entkopplung sowie dem Platz fürs KM hinterm Mainboard-Tray.
> 
> Optisch gefällt mir das Sharkoon M25 aufgrund seiner kantigen Art besser - wenn die verbauten Lüfter aber so schlecht wären, dass ich sie direkt gegen Pure Wings 2 tauschen müsste, würde ich lieber 10 EUR mehr investieren und direkt das Pure Base 600 nehmen.



kommt drauf an, was du als schlecht empfindest... also ich finde die  Sharkoonlüfter sind eine der besten zu dem Preis und das auch noch  leise, rattert nicht, o.ä.

allerdings hab ich das normale M-25  und mittlerweile mit ner Wasserkühlung voll - deswegen kann ich nicht  mehr viel zum rest sagen (was stock angeht)
und ich kann es auch nicht mit dem 600 vergleichen, da ich das M-25 gekauft hab, als es das 600 noch nicht gab (meine ich)
aber einige punkte:

-  die Lautstärke kommt auf die sachen an, welche du da reinbaust, denn  das einzige was am Gehäuse @stock laut sein könnte, sind die Lüfter -  und die sind alles andere als laut (ein Gehäuse kann nicht viel machen,  wenn du  ne Kreissäge auf der Grafikkarte drauf hast  )

- HDD's  werden mit Einschüben gehalten, welche aus Plastik und Metallstiften  bestehen - ich weiß zwar nicht, was HDD's an lautstärke machen, wenn sie  so eingehängt werden statt aufwendig mit Silikon entkoppelt zu werden,  aber mich störts nicht

- Kabel kriegst du hinter das Tray, aber  es wird eng wenn du viele Kabelbündel ala 24-Pin und 8-Pin nicht im  Kabelkanal neben dem MB lang führst, sondern direkt hinters Mainboard packst (dann  brauchst du etwas mehr Kraft, als das Pannel nur schräg anzuschauen zum  schließen)


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (10. Oktober 2020)

bofri schrieb:


> (...)
> Das Sharkoon M25 macht auch einen sehr guten Eindruck, auch wenn es mehr die unterste Preisklasse für Gehäuse bedient. Ich finde auch gut, dass PCGH nicht ein Case ohne 5,25" Schacht gewählt hat, was ja leider und unverständlicherweise momentan total hip ist .


Mittlerweile hast du ja selber ein Gehäuse ohne 5,25"-Schacht. Notgedrungen oder bewusst, weil für dich mittlerweile ein 5,25"-Schacht auch keinen Vorteil mehr darstellt? 
Ich selber kann nur sagen, dass ich externe ODDs für deutlich sinnvoller als interne halte. Braucht man nur eines von, um es an vielen Geräten verwenden zu können.


----------



## BikeRider (10. Oktober 2020)

Ein echt tolles Gehäuse. 
Zwei 5,25er Schächte und Bedienelemente an der Front.
Da könnt e ich echt auf den Gedanken kommen, diesen Tower gegen meinen Define R6 zu tauschen.


----------



## Albatros1 (10. Oktober 2020)

Habe noch ein altes Sharkoon mit Platz für min. 6 Festplatten und 5 oder 6  5,25 Schächten.. Sehr gutes Gehäuse.


----------



## Eddy91 (11. Oktober 2020)

Leider gefällt mir die Front aus Designsicht nicht so ganz. Ansonsten wäre das Gehäuse eine echte Alternative für mein Define R2


----------



## bofri (12. Oktober 2020)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Mittlerweile hast du ja selber ein Gehäuse ohne 5,25"-Schacht. Notgedrungen oder bewusst, weil für dich mittlerweile ein 5,25"-Schacht auch keinen Vorteil mehr darstellt?
> Ich selber kann nur sagen, dass ich externe ODDs für deutlich sinnvoller als interne halte. Braucht man nur eines von, um es an vielen Geräten verwenden zu können.



Du beziehst dich auf einen 3 Jahre alten Beitrag...aber meine Meinung hat sich nicht grundlegend geändert. 
Da ich mehrere alte Retro PCs und ein Notebook habe, konnte ich den fehlenden Schacht verschmerzen und hier war Optik wichtiger. Ich habe mich aber auch erst vor ein paar Tagen geärgert, als ich was von der PCGH Heft DVD kopieren wollte und dafür extra einen anderen PC in Betrieb nehmen musste. 
Klar kann ich ein externes Laufwerk kaufen, ich finde es aber trotzdem unsinnig, dass interne Laufwerk quasi komplett verschwinden.


----------



## Bandicoot (28. August 2022)

Ich hatte das Nightfall, was das erste war, für ein Projekt vom Kumpel. Das läuft bis heute mit meinem ersten I7 860, geiles Gehäuse für wenig Geld. 180° gedrehte Boardhalterung, front Alu, schwarz gebürstet und Cpu Kühlerstütze, waren schon coole Features für das Geld. Das neue macht auch kein schlechten.


----------

